# Rebadging a GTO into a Monaro



## Joecooool (Mar 4, 2005)

I've already ordered the two side emblems, the rear and front Holden badges and the CV8 badge for the rear. 

The name GTO means nothing to me, this car is a Monaro and I want it badged that way. 

For anyone who has debadged their car, are there any holes under the badges? Specifically the GTO ones on the side? I'll probably end up ordering a Holden front facia from Austrailia since thats the only really different piece. 

Anyone else done this yet?


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

I SEE YOUR ORDERING THE FRONT FACIA FROM Austrailia DO YOU KNOW IF YOU CAN ORDER THE ELECTRONIC CLIMATE CONTROL


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

yes, there are holes there from side marker lamps.

per previous threads and responses, climate control upgrade extremely expensive.

Monaros come with memory seat, too :cheers


----------



## Joecooool (Mar 4, 2005)

westell said:


> yes, there are holes there from side marker lamps.
> 
> per previous threads and responses, climate control upgrade extremely expensive.
> 
> Monaros come with memory seat, too :cheers


So I guess I need to order side marker lamps too...


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Let me know if you want your instrument cluster programmed to complete the conversion. In addition to the Shift Light I can make your cluster boot up "Holden" or "HSV"


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I've just order F & R HSV badges...! :cheers


----------



## 73LS4 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Pontiac or Holden, which would you prefer?*

WOW, this thread makes me feel vindicated. I was in AU last year and fell in love with Holdens (especially the Maloo R8). The GTO was already headed this way so I couldn't wait to see it. I've had 2 GTOs (66 conv and 69 ht) and didn't understand why GM couldn't bring Holdens here with the correct names on them. Seems like confusion and a disservice both to the Holden name and GTO name. Actually there is a GTO Monaro, so the GTO part of that is fine... but I'd rather have it say Holden on my car than Pontiac. If it said Holden on it, people wouldn't be bitching about the made in America thing... and personally I'd rather have something that obviously wasn't made in America. I'm guessing it would be worth more in 2 years  Eventually I'm going to have a new GTO... but I can't wait to get HSV badging for it.

BTW, I have a friend in AU that sent me several Holden brochures. They're my favorite show and tell stuff. People (especially Pontiac salesmen) literally drop their jaws when they see these cars. Amazing how many Pontiac salesmen don't even know this GTO is a Holden and is made in AU. GM really did a pisspoor job of marketing this car... WOW

And... I've owned 10 Corvettes (61-73)... and I finally got curious enough to drive a C5 the other day. WOW... I felt embarrassed for the Chevy salesman. The C5 felt like a piece of crap compared to the GTO !!! Even my old 73 LS4 has more feedback and better ergonomics than the C5.



Joecooool said:


> I've already ordered the two side emblems, the rear and front Holden badges and the CV8 badge for the rear.
> 
> The name GTO means nothing to me, this car is a Monaro and I want it badged that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Boy...stay out of this thread!

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=2300

According to these guys, taking the Pontiac off of your Holden is Un- _Merrikan_, and is one step from kickin' yo' own momma in da teef!! :rofl:


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Boy...stay out of this thread!
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=2300
> 
> According to these guys, taking the Pontiac off of your Holden is Un- _Merrikan_, and is one step from kickin' yo' own momma in da teef!! :rofl:


I guess it just never ends...


----------



## blackonblack (Jan 13, 2005)

Joecooool said:


> I've already ordered the two side emblems, the rear and front Holden badges and the CV8 badge for the rear.
> 
> The name GTO means nothing to me, this car is a Monaro and I want it badged that way.
> 
> ...



Try this link:
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23058
If your going to do it, go all the way!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Almost...... right hand drive!?! :willy: :lol:


----------

